# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Kush mund te me ndihmoje te gjej....

## angeldust

Kush mund te me ndihmoje te gjej ate romanin italian Ura e Psheretimave?

Per dreq s'po ja mbaj mend as autorin.

----------


## angeldust

Ose edhe ne italisht, "Il ponte dei sospiri".

----------


## MiLaNiStE

se di tamom per ca libri e ke fjalen por me i search online mdoli ky web mase osht mase jo nejse... 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0045207/

----------


## angeldust

E kane bere dhe film mesa duket, por do me pelqente romani.

Sidoqofte Milaniste faleminderit.

----------


## MI CORAZON

> Kush mund te me ndihmoje te gjej ate romanin italian Ura e Psheretimave?


Për kë "Urë" e ke, për atë me "Rolandin"?

----------


## angeldust

Oh Corazon, s'e di me detaje as vete. Nuk e kam lexuar ndonjehere por me sa shoh paska qene popullore ne brezin e babait tim... sepse per here te pare nga ai e kam degjuar.

Pak a shume historia eshte kjo:
Behet fjale per nje ure ne Venezia mbi nje kanal dhe mbi te gjendej nje burg. Quhet Ura e Psheretimave sepse gjithmone ndiheshin te burgosurit naten se si psheretinin nga dritaret e burgut mbi ure. Dhe te burgosurit e rinj qe vinin, para se te futeshin ne portat e medhaja te burgut, ndalonin hapat per pak caste mbi ure, merrnin fryme thelle dhe psheretinin, duke pare peisazhin perqark per here te fundit prej jashte atyre portave si njerez te lire.

Dua ta gjej qe ta lexoj, por si veshtire po me duket.

----------


## Fiori

Me sa dija une "Il ponte dei sospiri" ne Venecia, egziston si ure dhe njerzit e tregojne si "legjende" ate historine qe ke thene ti me lart. Ka shume krijime te titulluara "Il ponte dei sospiri" pasi perdorin kuptimin figurativ te gjithe idese mbas ures.

Tek lidhja qe te dha Milanistja mund te gjesh se novelen e ka shkruar Michel Zévaco (1860-1918) (francez). Per ta kerkuar mund te perdoresh Pont des soupirs/ El Puente de los suspiros/ The Avenger of Venice. 

Libraria e shkolles sime nuk e ka, por mund ta gjeje si liber ne librari te tjera. (dmth kerko tek libraria e shkolles tende se duhet te kene te njejten mundesi). Librarite e qytetit ketu nuk e gjejne si liber.


p.s. http://www.gutenberg.org/browse/authors/z mund te lexoni falas nga Zevaco si dhe romanca te tjera. _(p.s. u shtua nga D D)_

----------


## angeldust

Fiori dhe DD flm. per sugjerimet.


Do te perpiqem t'i gjej neper ndonje librari atehere, megjithese do ta blija me gjithe qejf po te ishte e arsyeshme. Ciao.

----------


## diamant abrashi

> Fiori dhe DD flm. per sugjerimet.
> 
> 
> Do te perpiqem t'i gjej neper ndonje librari atehere, megjithese do ta blija me gjithe qejf po te ishte e arsyeshme. Ciao.


Angeldust, "Ura e psherëtimave" nga M.Zevaco, është një libër që e kam lexuar disa herë. Me këtë titull ai është botuar dikur në Kosovë ndërsa kam pasur fatin ta gjejë këtu në Zvicër si edicion me emrin "Un mostro e una vergine"-pjesa e parë dhe "La fine di una spia"-pjesa e dytë. Mjafton të më dërgoni një adresë se ku mund t'ua dërgoj dhe do u'a dhuroja me gjithë dëshirë. Është në gjuhën italiane.
Të fala Diamanti
P.S. Përgjigjmuni Ju lutem deri nesër sepse pastaj do të kem vështirësi komunikimi.

----------


## Brari

Corazon... po pse nuk thua se paske lexuar libra te verdhe ti..posht banges ..hmmm.

angeldast..  mo u lodh me kte liber se nuk ka asnje vlere aman..

liber limonade qe lexonin kalamajt  dikur.. se coc i dukej nga titulli..

Eh sa libra kan dal sot interesant qe dikur nuk kishim rast ti gjenim..

po   cne  doni te lexoni  dynjane... shkruani ore vete  se ketu as do para te botoc as censure skini..

sejcili e ka nga nje histori.. qe me kalimin e kohes i duket e bukur.. Ja ate shkruani..

Psh..se si nje dite sa dole nga shkolla te doli njeri perpara e drang drung ju beri zemra...e pastaj kur vajte ne shtepi ter mbas diten mendja aty te rrinte.. e bere cbere dhe i the mamase.. do iki te marr librin e Kimise te Sonila.. e dole..kur sa dole ai   cuni misterioz me sy  te bukur po rrinte te nje qoshe.. perseri drang drung zemra..  etjetj..

aktuallityyyy  duhet.. ahu  cberi njeri ne Venecian me myshk e merimanga para dyqind vjetesh..

pune boshe..

Hajde Corason e dast..shkruani..

----------


## angeldust

> Corazon... po pse nuk thua se paske lexuar libra te verdhe ti..posht banges ..hmmm.
> 
> angeldast..  mo u lodh me kte liber se nuk ka asnje vlere aman..
> 
> liber limonade qe lexonin kalamajt  dikur.. se coc i dukej nga titulli..
> 
> Eh sa libra kan dal sot interesant qe dikur nuk kishim rast ti gjenim..
> 
> po   cne  doni te lexoni  dynjane... shkruani ore vete  se ketu as do para te botoc as censure skini..
> ...



Hahah Brar,
po s'jua mban te gjitheve t'i nxjerrin te palarat ne shesh. Ka ca qe i mbajne per vete. Si t'ja bejme?  :ngerdheshje: 

P.S.: Do te doja te falenderoja dhe njehere Diamantin, mgjths. u morrem vesh urgjentisht edhe ne privat.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Brari

Po ti  mos shkruaj te palarat por laji pakez moj cupe..
Korasoni ku humbi.. 

Qe thua ti Angeldust ..se je goc e mencur dhe e kenduar.. botes i mungon  gjysma e Letersise..
Pse do thuac ti.. 
Po ja ne  dime se c'ndodhi kur Vaska i duall perpara Efgjenise ne dera e Raqke Qirinxhiut.. dhe kte e dime nga cna tregon  shkrimtari mashkull Dule Dule llaraj  ose Naum Vithekuqari.. 
Po keshtu dime  Lllav storet e grave Ruse ashtu si na li tregon  i madhi Lev Tolstoj etj.
dime se si u a ben zemra grave italane apo frenge  nga cna i tregon pirandelua apo Mopasani.. mirpo kjo eshte  e manget se sa do i zoti te jete Crezi psh ai nuk i di te tera misteret qe ndodhin ne shpirtin e Soniles apo Tolstoj smund te ket  hyre ne barkun e Ana Karenines.. thjesht keta artiste  vrasin mendjen e na thone ...sa e mir bakllava se e pash prej bires Cilsit..kur thot Shkodrani..
Letersia do plotsohet kur sa ckan dale Shkrimtare meshkuj te dalin dhe Femra.. pra te kemi Pushkineshat  e Lermontoveshat  e Tolstoeshat e Mopasan-eshat Femra.. e deri tek kto Gabrieleshat e Koehlho-eshat moderne.. dhe athere do shijojme  te plote  magjine e Letersise..

Prandaj them..shkruani moj cupa.. se nuk i ka lezet mashkullit te shkruaj se  cndjen Zejnepi kur takon  Avdylin.. aha  hallv e ftohte eshte..

Psh shkruan Kadarja tek ne  per llav store a per boten e Femrave e meshkujve.. por me dylbi  te nje mashkulli .. por cdo  na duheshin   investigimet e atije gjirokastriti gjys mizantrop  ne se do kishim  dhe te shkruarat nga  vet  Femrat  se si e shikojne ndjejne e perjetojne.. Boten e llav storet e tyre.. pikerisht ato  qe jan vet  ajo me interesantja e ksaj bote..

Ajo Vit angjeli   shkruajti ca kohe ca gjera te bukura..

Presim nga te tjera .. vec bujrum..


apo jo Crez..

----------


## angeldust

Brar, ti dashke te zbulosh sekretet me te thella e femrave nepermjet literatures. Po sikur ajo te jete si kuti Pandore per meshkujt? Te marrin vesh femren? Iku gjithe misteri, gjithe kurioziteti, etj. etj. Pastaj do shkaterrohet gjithe balanca universale. lol
Nejse, kjo ishte nje shaka kolaterale.  :perqeshje: 

Sa per kete forum mund te them se ketu ka plot nike femrash qe shkruajne, por qe kur shkruajne ama dredhin te madh e te vogel. Por qe te shkruash ne menyre rutine, vetem per hater te te shkruarit, apo aq me keq, te balances se shkrimeve femra-meshkuj, asaj i thone te poshterosh e te fyesh frymezimin dhe t'ja fusesh me bejte. 

Respekti ndaj letersise tregohet edhe keshtu: te mos shkruash nqs. s'te vjen ndonje gje e mrekullueshme per te thene.  :buzeqeshje:  (Ky ishte mendimi im inekspert per ata qe shkruajne dmth..)

----------


## laguna blu

> Brar, ti dashke te zbulosh sekretet me te thella e femrave nepermjet literatures. Po sikur ajo te jete si kuti Pandore per meshkujt? Te marrin vesh femren? Iku gjithe misteri, gjithe kurioziteti, etj. etj. Pastaj do shkaterrohet gjithe balanca universale. lol
> Nejse, kjo ishte nje shaka kolaterale. 
> 
> Sa per kete forum mund te them se ketu ka plot nike femrash qe shkruajne, por qe kur shkruajne ama dredhin te madh e te vogel. Por qe te shkruash ne menyre rutine, vetem per hater te te shkruarit, apo aq me keq, te balances se shkrimeve femra-meshkuj, asaj i thone te poshterosh e te fyesh frymezimin dhe t'ja fusesh me bejte. 
> 
> Respekti ndaj letersise tregohet edhe keshtu: te mos shkruash nqs. s'te vjen ndonje gje e mrekullueshme per te thene.  (Ky ishte mendimi im inekspert per ata qe shkruajne dmth..)


I ke rënë pikës. Aferim angeldust. Për ate unë shkruaj veq në forum!
Laguna blu

----------


## sona 1

uren e psheretimave[ romanin e dyte] e kam perballe dhe e ka shkruar MISHEL XEVAKO

----------


## sona 1

Gjithe Kete Reklame Per Kte Liber Qe E Kam Qe Kur Kam Lindur Dhe Se Kam Lexuar Ndonjehere

----------


## Foleja_

Angeldust..  shpresoj qe e ke gjete romanin Ura e psheretimave nga M.Xevako,pasi qe eshte njeri  nga   romanet qe mua me ka lene shume pershtypje  . Dashnoret e Venedikut eshte   titulli  i cili  me ben shpesh te enderroj per ate vend  te bukur, dhe shpresoj qe se shpejti  te e vizitoj.
Por, beje ndonjehere nje pauze gjate leximit, se mua me kujtohet  kur e kam lexuar kam qene  thuaja ne dijete, se nuk doja te ndahesha , dhe per fat jane  2 romanet me mjat volum.

----------


## anja bojku

Foleja,

Kam vite qe mundohem ta gjej '*Dashnoret e Venedikut*' por ne vended Anglofon sikur s'egsiston dhe ne Shqiperi s'e gjeta dot:  U bera cope, por gjithe librarite me  thonin eshte 'out of print'

Kush mund te ket nje sygjerim se si mund ta gjej kete liber do te me ndihmonte shume.  Dhe mua babai ma ka rekomanduar.  Sa here ma permend historine e Roland Skandiano's dhe shokut e tij, dhe sa i manhitshem eshte libri.  Por se gjej dot gjekundi.  Edhe pse Shqipen e kam kot si koti, prap do munohesha ta lexoja dhe ne Shqip aq me ka lene pershtypje im at mbi librin.

----------


## Foleja_

Anja,
Une per vete  Uren e psheretimave (kapitulli i pare i se cilet  titullohet  :ngerdheshje: ashnoret e Venedikut me Rolandin e Leonoren )  e kam lexuar para  10 vitesh   ne Kosove.
Me vjen keq qe me shume nuk mund te te ndihmoj.

----------


## anja bojku

Faleminderit Foleja per qartesine.  Do mundohem ta gjej.  Kam gjetur nje kompani distribues ne Shqiperi qe mban shume libra.  Madje e kane ata.  Eshte dhe nje kompani tjeter ne Zvicer qe shet libra (kompani Shqiptare) por ia harrova web adresen dhe emrin.  Do mundohem t'i kerkoj.

----------

